# Any bike clubs near Jim Thorpe P.A?



## BobGnarly (May 1, 2012)

Was just wondering if there is any type of group rides or anything like that? Just go my road bike a few months ago and I'm looking for some people to ride with:thumbsup:


----------



## topoftheworldma (Jun 10, 2012)

Good question- any riding groups in JT?


----------



## BobGnarly (May 1, 2012)

Not that I'm aware of, always looking for people to ride with. I see a biker maybe once every two weeks :mad2:


----------

